Ask HN: Best place to get cheap and widely acceptable SSL certificates? - priteshjain
======
stephenr
[https://letsencrypt.org](https://letsencrypt.org) ?

~~~
coreyp_1
I moved all of my sites to LetsEncrypt in an afternoon (including writing the
scripts that will auto-update the certificates so that I never have to worry
about it again).

I highly recommend their service.

~~~
stephenr
Can I ask what your scripts do different to one of the existing auto-renewal
systems (including their own tool)?

------
kevinjohnson11
Comodo is widely acceptable SSL Certificate that can be availed at cheap price
also. Apart from this, all Comodo SSL Certificates are updated with the latest
SHA2 Hash algorithm. Find or compare best SSL Certificate suitable for your
requirement, visit [https://comodosslstore.com](https://comodosslstore.com)

------
kevinmitnick
Here's the comparison of Low price SSL Certificate -
[https://aboutssl.org/compare-standard-ssl-
certificates](https://aboutssl.org/compare-standard-ssl-certificates)

Choose the best one for your website.

------
nnrocks
[https://www.cheapsslshop.com/](https://www.cheapsslshop.com/) has wide range
of SSL certificates, accepted by most recognized browsers at cheapest price
and best support.

------
PaulBurke
I always use CheapSSLSecurity to find cheap deals on SSL Certificates -
[https://cheapsslsecurity.com/](https://cheapsslsecurity.com/)

------
muhpirat
I use LetsEncrypt and ggssl.com. Simple. Free/Cheap. Nice customer support.

------
plugnburn
I personally had used WoSign several times:
[https://buy.wosign.com/free/](https://buy.wosign.com/free/)

Besides Chinese origin of this CA, haven't found any caveats so far.

Free is better than cheap (at least in a way you haven't to disclose any of
your real data).

